
Ask HN: I am looking for partners to practice my spoken English - emilio13
Hi HN,<p>Please, feel free to contact me if it could be interesting for you as well. It doesn&#x27;t matter whether you are a native speaker or not.<p>About me: I&#x27;m a 25 years old guy from Russia. Got a Bachelor degree in Finance &amp; Economics. Founded a travel tech startup, raised a seed round for it.<p>My language proficiency: Advanced or close to it.
My interests: startups, tech, AI, rationality, productivity, mindfulness, books and everything you want to talk about (I&#x27;m quite intellectually curious).<p>Preferred format: 1-hour Skype calls<p>My email: em137u@gmail.com
======
dddddaviddddd
Have you heard of iTalki?

~~~
emilio13
I'll check it. Thanks.

I'll also appreciate any other recommendations of the best services for a
speaking practice.

